

HTML5 version of "Cut The Rope" game is now available - girishmony
http://www.browsomatic.com/2012/01/html5-version-of-cut-rope-game-is-now.html

======
1880
It uses Flash for the audio:

    
    
      // html5 audio is unreliable in many browsers so its only enabled by default on
      // IE9 or greater. You can force html5 audio by setting the querystring:
      // http://www.cuttherope.ie/?html5audio=true
    

It looks like we're not _there_ yet.

~~~
girishmony
yup. Still needs improvement

